# We are always looking for new colleagues to help us expand and improve our company



## MateusLee

大家好! I'm trying to write a sentence like this:

We are always looking for new colleagues to help us expand and improve our company.

可是我好久没有练习普通话。 现在太难写 - 太可惜了...
可能是这样的:
"我们寻找新的同事来帮助我们改善和扩大双我们的公司"
怎么样???
谢谢!


----------



## wxl_sc

扩大公司规模 and 改善公司经营状况 would be better~ we don't say 扩大/改善公司. 
But if it is a want ad, the sentence sounds a little bit ... boring... 

BTW, I am a chinese.


----------



## BODYholic

MateusLee said:


> "我们寻找新的同事来帮助我们改善和扩大*双*我们的公司"



The 双 is the most glaring mistake in the sentence. Was it a typo error?


----------



## GamblingCamel

BODYholic said:


> The 双 is the most glaring mistake in the sentence. Was it a typo error?


双 = double, right?
I'm guessing that ML used 扩大双 to emphasize that the expansion will be substantial.

福建双飞集团扩大双飞剑蚊香广告投入
The company is __ (双) expanding its advertising for 飞剑 蚊香. How is 双 being used?

福建双飞集团   双 is part of the corporate name of Fujian Flying Group. What's its purpose?


----------



## BODYholic

GamblingCamel said:


> 福建双飞集团扩大双飞剑蚊香广告投入
> The company is __ (双) expanding its advertising for 飞剑 蚊香. How is 双 being used?


福建 + 双飞集团 + 扩大 + 双飞剑蚊香 + 广告 ...

The conglomerate 双飞集团 has a mosquito coil product with a label of 双飞剑 under their flagship.
http://64.19.142.11/img01.taobaocdn.com/bao/uploaded/i5/T1_9XGXoRkXXaIHTI9_104657.jpg_310x310.jpg



GamblingCamel said:


> 福建双飞集团   双 is part of the corporate name of Fujian Flying Group. What's its purpose?


You are right. So it should read, 福建 + 双飞集团. 双飞 is just a name as far as I'm concerned. They might have a reason adopting this name but your guess is just as good as mine.


----------



## GamblingCamel

BODYholic said:


> The conglomerate 双飞集团 has a mosquito coil product with a label of 双飞剑 under their flagship.


Thank you, BODY.
双 is probably a very common word and pops up all over the place.
I had searched Google for 扩大双 and found article headlines involving business expansion, so I jumped to the conclusion that 双 is an adverb modifying 扩大.
But I guess not.


----------



## MateusLee

Thanks for all the feedback guys. That pesky 双 was a typo, my mistake.


----------



## MateusLee

wxl_sc said:


> 扩大公司规模 and 改善公司经营状况 would be better~ we don't say 扩大/改善公司.
> But if it is a want ad, the sentence sounds a little bit ... boring...
> 
> BTW, I am a chinese.




Thanks so much WXL_SC. But I wonder if your correction maybe oversteps the text. I guess I was aiming for something like "help improve + expand our company" 

I sure would appreciate any guidance you have here, also would be especially pleased if you could help make it less boring! 

谢谢


----------



## wxl_sc

MateusLee said:


> Thanks so much WXL_SC. But I wonder if your correction maybe oversteps the text. I guess I was aiming for something like "help improve + expand our company"
> 
> I sure would appreciate any guidance you have here, also would be especially pleased if you could help make it less boring!
> 
> 谢谢


 

Is that a want ad? Please give me more background information or its context. 


and 不用客气～～


----------



## MateusLee

Yup, it´s a want add. We want to invite motivated people who can help us improve& expand to send us their CV.

Any ideas?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## zabucha

Maybe 我們尋找新的同事來幫助擴大公司規模和 改善公司經營狀況
But obviously I'm no native!


----------



## Green6

If I read "我们寻找新的同事来帮助我们公司扩展规模，改善经营状况", I would be thinking more of 

"We look for new colleagues to help us expand and improve our company."

Quite similar but not exactly like what you said in your post if I am not mistaken. 

"We are *always* looking for new colleagues to help us expand and improve our company."

If my English reading comprehension didn't fail me, with the word "always", the sentence can be interpreted as :

"We are willing to work with someone who can help our business at anytime." 

It emphasis more on your willingness of employing such persons, rather than the need of actually finding him or her.

I would put it this way :

我们*一直需要*那些能够帮助公司*扩展规模，改善经营*的新同事。

一直需要: Always need = are always looking for

扩展规模，改善经营: expand and improve our business(company). Believe it, the Chinese adore four-character phrases, which help people memorize the contents.


----------



## bamboobanga

我们长期寻找能够帮助我们拓展公司规模，完善经营状态的人才。


----------



## zabucha

You are spot-on. Thanks so much for your intelligent and detailed reply! 




Green6 said:


> If I read "我们寻找新的同事来帮助我们公司扩展规模，改善经营状况", I would be thinking more of
> 
> "We look for new colleagues to help us expand and improve our company."
> 
> Quite similar but not exactly like what you said in your post if I am not mistaken.
> 
> "We are *always* looking for new colleagues to help us expand and improve our company."
> 
> If my English reading comprehension didn't fail me, with the word "always", the sentence can be interpreted as :
> 
> "We are willing to work with someone who can help our business at anytime."
> 
> It emphasis more on your willingness of employing such persons, rather than the need of actually finding him or her.
> 
> I would put it this way :
> 
> 我们*一直需要*那些能够帮助公司*扩展规模，改善经营*的新同事。
> 
> 一直需要: Always need = are always looking for
> 
> 扩展规模，改善经营: expand and improve our business(company). Believe it, the Chinese adore four-character phrases, which help people memorize the contents.


----------

